# PROBLEME DE CONNEXION FTP AVEC SAFARI



## sly007 (17 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 

Aujourd'hui je possède une station de stockage Synology ds209 j'ai configuré le ftp il fonctionne à merveille avec tous les comptes utilisateurs que j'ai crée dans ma ds209 et aucun problème pour y accéder depuis FIREFOX mais certains comptes sont inaccessible (admin par exemple) depuis SAFARI ou FINDER dans ALLER A puis SE CONNECTER A.

Safari et le finder commence réellement à me fatiguer car sous firefox aucun prob (j'ai fais 50 tentatives) SAFARI me met a chaque fois que mes identifiants sont mauvais mais si je copie les mêmes identifiants dans firefox impec alors j'aimerai comprendre quelle mouche à piquer cet idiot de navigateur/finder !!!!!! 

Ceci est dans le but de créer un lecteur réseau même même depuis internet.

Merci d'avance a tous ceux qui pourront m'apporter une aide


----------



## fouyas (17 Mai 2010)

Salut, 
à ma connaissance, Safari n'as pas de client FTP intégré. Installe Firefox et c'est lui qui prendra le relais lorsque tu tapes une adresse FTP.
A partir du Finder, tu peux accéder à ton FTP par : FTP://<user>:<psw>@adresseIP ou nom DNS:<port> . Les données entre <> sont facultatives.
A+++


----------



## sly007 (17 Mai 2010)

Merci pour cette réponse mais elle est hors sujet ds mon precedent message j'ai explique qu'avec certain compte utilisateur depuis le Finder vers ma disk station ça fonctionnais et avec d'autre compte impossible le Finder indique mauvais mot de passe et identifiant alors que sous firefox ces meme identifiant fonctionne donc c a n'y rien comprendre.....


----------



## fouyas (17 Mai 2010)

sly007 a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse mais elle est hors sujet ds mon precedent message j'ai explique qu'avec certain compte utilisateur depuis le Finder vers ma disk station ça fonctionnais et avec d'autre compte impossible le Finder indique mauvais mot de passe et identifiant alors que sous firefox ces meme identifiant fonctionne donc c a n'y rien comprendre.....


Oooups desolé j'avais pas lu jusqu'au bout :rateau: 
Vu comme ça c'est vrai que c'est étrange, c'est le même problème sur tous les ftp que tu test ou seulement vers ton nas ?


----------



## sly007 (19 Mai 2010)

Voila en fait après encore des essais voila ce que je constate: 

Les comptes (pas tous) qui ne fonctionne pas depuis mon mac, fonctionnent depuis n'importe quel autre mac ou pc donc cela ne vient absolument pas de mon disk station synology mais bien d'un problème internet au mac, 

dans le FINDER je vois mes deux serveurs d'afficher par ex en local (fichier et sauv timemachine) au début cela fonctionnait très bien puis au niveau de ma disk station j'ai voulu changé les mots de passe d'accès résultat le FINDER ne veux plus se connecter au serveur même en faisant une nouvelle connexion dans "se connecter au serveur" j'ai même supprimer le trousseau de clés associé dans la partie "trousseau d'accès" !!!


Comment faire pour ré-iniatialiser les mots de passe d'accès puisque que le FINDER ne veux pas entendre raison ou un nouveau mot de passe ( en mettant le bon il renvoi le message d'erreur "mauvais mot de passe") ??????????


Comment supprimer les serveur présent dans le finder dans l'onglet "PARTAGES" ????? pas de clic droit avec option de suppression ou autre.............


Merci à tous ceux qui ont des infos 

je travail sous mac os 10.6.3 snow leopard


----------

